# Breeding



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

What kind of setup would I need in order to have an above good chance of breeding caribe?


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

My question was written towards Frank, I need factual information about the habitat that caribe are in. I guess it was moved for a reason, oh well.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

I found all the information I could on breeding caribe off of Oregon Piranha Exotic Fish Exhibit. But, has anyone here on pfury bred these fish before? Or maybe have a web site of an aquarium or zoo that has which documented it?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm afraid you won't find anything else other than the OPEFE information at the present time. There have been reported cases of female P. cariba releasing eggs in captivity, but no cases of them being fertilized by male cariba.


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright, yea thats pretty much what I figured when every other site was basically quotting off of and displaying information from OPEFE, I'm loving that site. You say that there has been reported cases of female P. Cariba releasing eggs in captivity, but would you happen to know in what kind of setup that happened in? How much water, how deep or how shallow? Whatever information you could give me would be grand since this is the next project I plan on getting into in the near future.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if your really into it learn about their habitat (rio orrinoco) like that back of your hand

learn its chemistry, wet dry seasons, substrate, plants, other fish..... then when you know where they natrually breed you have a better chance


----------



## StryfeMP (Apr 26, 2007)

No doubt. I was looking around and I found this link, good info.
http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=128813


----------

